# A Hole New Chapter



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2012)

Puns are hilarious aren't they?

Shitload has happened lately. I've moved house, got a second job and am now a married man. Hoorah! Been a bit of a crazy year, have kept up my training if not my posting on here. Mostly stuck to 5/3/1 and Lift-Run-Bang programs, with good success. Strength has taken a huge hit with all the goings on over the last few months, and i find i'm burnt out of percentages and strength training, as well as the constant cutting cycle i've been on for as long as i can remember.

So now it's time for something different. Will be doing hypertrophy training to build up some mass now that i'm leaner than i used to be. I've decided to go with DC training since it's one program i've always wanted to try (i had great success with other high intensity programs such as HIT) but never had the chance too with strongman comps/cutting/etc.

Now's the time!

I haven't fucked with Dante's program at all. The only changes i've made relate to his exercise choices. I hate machines and my gym doesn't have a hell of a lot anyway - what we do have is a lot of powerlifting, strongman, and s+c kit like safety squat bar, axels, stones, kegs, a log, deadlifting blocks, bands, and lifting platforms so i'll be using those. I'll also not be paying as much attention to tempo as Dante seems to advocate. Other than that it's standard DC split with CV 3x a week, extreme stretching, and lots of rest-paused fun.

Lets get this train rolling! Looking forward to catching up with old friends on IM, and meeting some new ones!

Random shitposting, as always, is encouraged.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 22, 2012)

*Cycle 1 - Workout A1

**1. Paused CGBP (x11-15 RP)
*30kg / 66lbs x 5
50kg / 110lbs x 5
60kg / 132lbs x 5
75kg / 165lbs x 14 + 3 + 2 = 19

*2. Klokov Press (x11-15 RP)
*20kg / 44lbs x 5
25kg / 55lbs x 5
35kg / 77lbs x 5
40kg / 88lbs x 8 + 3 + 2 = 13

*3. Floor Press off 6" Blocks (x11-15 RP)
*40kg / 88lbs x 5
50kg / 110lbs x 5
60kg / 132lbs x 5
70kg / 154lbs x 7 + 4 + 3 = 14

*EXTREME STRETCHING:
Chest Fly Stretch 20kg / 44lbs x 38sec*
*Shoulders in Rack x 35sec*
*Tricep Extension Stretch 15kg / 33lbs x 42sec*

*4. Pullups (x15-20 RP)*
Grey Band Assist x 5
Orange Band Assist x 5
BW x 5
BW + 5kg / 11lbs x 12 + 5 + 3 = 20

*5. Deadlifts (x5-8, x3-4 SS)
*60kg / 132lbs x 5
85kg / 187lbs x 5
110kg / 242lbs x 5
140kg / 308lbs x 8
160kg / 352lbs x 3

*EXTREME STRETCHING:
Dead Hang 60kg / 132lbs x 30sec

***
*
First workout back after a month out of the gym. Dear lord i felt like crap. Sore after about three hours. The rest pausing is great fun (though painful) the stretching was interesting, time will tell if it actually works. Feel i have a lot of potential to increase all these numbers pretty quickely once my conditioning comes back up to speed. I love beating rep PRs.

Cardio tomorrow! Need to do some shopping since we have no food here after our honeymoon, haha. But yeah, good start to the program methinks. Felt a bicep twinge during floor press but hopefully it's nothing. Just tightness after being off for so long, mebbe? Doesn't hurt and i managed the rest of the workout with no probs. Will keep an eye on it, though.


----------



## davegmb (Aug 23, 2012)

Welcome back Gaz congrats on getting married, mine is next month! Never seen anybody do this program but heard lots about it, so will be an interesting read.


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2012)

davegmb said:


> Welcome back Gaz congrats on getting married, mine is next month! Never seen anybody do this program but heard lots about it, so will be an interesting read.



Thanks man 

Congrats to you too! Excited?


----------



## Gazhole (Aug 24, 2012)

*Cycle 1 - Workout B1

1. Close Grip Chindowns (x15-20 RP)
*26kg / 57.2lbs x 5
54kg / 118.8lbs x 5
68kg / 149.6lbs x 5
82kg / 180.4lbs x 12 + 5 + 4 = 21

*2. DB Hammer Curls (x11-20 SS)
*12.5kg / 27.5lbs x 5
25kg / 55lbs x 5
27.5kg / 60.5lbs x 13

*EXTREME STRETCHING:
**Bicep Stretch - x40sec
*
*3. Seated Machine Calve Raises (x10-12 SS, 5sec Negative)*
20kg / 44lbs x 5
30kg / 66lbs x 5
40kg / 88lbs x 5
50kg / 110lbs x 12

*4. Glute Ham Raises (x15-20 RP)*
Assist x 5
BW x 6 + 4 + 3 = 13 (Negative Only)

*5. Front Squats (x5-8, x20 SS)*
20kg / 44lbs x 5
40kg / 88lbs x 5
60kg / 132lbs x 5
80kg / 176lbs x 8
50kg / 110lbs x 20

*EXTREME STRETCHING:
Hamstring Stretch - 40sec
Sissy Squat Quad Stretch - 45sec
*
***

Still ridiculously sore after wednesday. This was good though. The GHRs were done with an assist using a bar to push off the foor with. The workset was done negs only because i can't actually do them yet, used the lat pulldown machine and did pushups off a bench to get myself back to the top. The 20 rep set of squats and the calve raise set were by far the most painful things about this workout. Eugh.


----------



## trapzilla (Sep 21, 2012)

Well I know its been a long old time since i've been on here or been able to kunckle down seriously. I thought i'd make my first port of call your journal Gaz. Simply because i'm now a Cardiff resident and may well be joining Dave's gym if you still frequent there?

Nice to see you've married now  

Also looking in rather good nick in your AVi mate!


----------

